# Interested in bontrager Inform RL saddle..



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

I am looking for a new saddle. I currently have the bontrager race saddle and think it has too much meat on it. What do people think of the inform RL saddle? I was measured to see which seat I would need (narrowest of the 3 for me) but haven't used one yet. 
What do you guys think of the saddle? I know its personal preference but would like some opinions on it


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

I bought the saddle given the Bonti 90 day return policy on the saddle. Used it for 4 weeks but wound up returning it. Did not work for me. Was optimistic when after first using it, but wound up doing 3 - 50 mile rides and experiencing SEVERE discomfort. When I returned it, sales person shared that he had other customers who had similar issues in the same general location. 

Wound up buying a Fizik Arione and so far, no problems at all. 

However - this is a VERY subjective subject. Given the Bonti return policy on the saddle- go ahead and try it... nothing to lose??


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

I ride the Inform RL 154, I'm 6' and 190lbs. I was fit by my LBS, they recommended this width for me. 

Coming from Selle Italia's 145mm width models the Inform felt wide at first. It's a soft wide flat saddle that gives me a nice base to pedal all day in the saddle with.

The saddle's length gives me plenty of room to move forward and spin or move to the rear to mash.

One of my concerns is that it feels very plush and it's material may break down over time. 

The Bib/shorts I use are Giordana Laser, Louis Garneau Ergotex, De Marchi Contour and Pearls Aerosensor, they all give me a slightly different feel in the saddle.


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

OMG! The only thing I liked about the seat was the 90 day return guarantee. I had it for about two weeks. Each day/mile was painful from the start. I thought a break-in period would be needed, but after 175 miles I gave up on it. I happily returned it and put my Selle Italia back on...at least until I can find a decent price for a Specialiez Toupe Gel. 

If I were you, I'd go try it out as it may be the right saddle for you. After all, Bontrager does offer a 90 day return.


----------

